# Cat peeing outside litter box after spay surgery



## HazzaGrazza (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, 

My 7 month old kitten Nola was spayed on Friday. She's been doing really well and back to her normal self, however I've just noticed she's peed outside of her litter box a couple of times. It's pretty much directly around the litter box, but not inside. She has pooped a few times since she's been home and that has always been inside the litter box. 

A few things to note. She is currently wearing a recovery suit, so not sure if that's what is effecting her? Her litterbox is also an enclosed box with cat flap, we took the top off the box, to make it easier for her to get in and out. Could this have effected her spacial awareness? We've put the lid back on now. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HazzaGrazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 7 month old kitten Nola was spayed on Friday. She's been doing really well and back to her normal self, however I've just noticed she's peed outside of her litter box a couple of times. It's pretty much directly around the litter box, but not inside. She has pooped a few times since she's been home and that has always been inside the litter box.
> 
> ...


Hopefully when you put back the cover on the litter box you removed the flap? Cats hate being enclosed when they are at their toilet. Those flaps are a nuisance!

She needs at least 2 litter boxes for herself, one to pee in one to poo in. Especially now she's 7 months old and no longer a young kitten. Some cats will put up with only one litter box, but really they shouldn't have to.

If you have other cats there needs to be one litter box per cat plus one extra, e.g. for 2 cats 3 litter boxes, for 3 cats 4 litter boxes etc.

Hopefully an extra litter box will solve the problem.


----------



## HazzaGrazza (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. We've put the cover back on without the flap and she seems to be using it okay now.

I think a combination of the recovery suit and removing the lid probably had something to do with it.

We have a second litter box but she doesnt use it. The primary one she has is quite a large corner box and we clean it multiple times a day.



chillminx said:


> Hopefully when you put back the cover on the litter box you removed the flap? Cats hate being enclosed when they are at their toilet. Those flaps are a nuisance!
> 
> She needs at least 2 litter boxes for herself, one to pee in one to poo in. Especially now she's 7 months old and no longer a young kitten. Some cats will put up with only one litter box, but really they shouldn't have to.
> 
> ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The popularity of a recovery suit is a bit of a mystery to me, especially if there are no visible stitches. Over the years I've had many cats & kittens spayed (flank), none have needed one. Neither did Tia after a caesarean last year, which of course was midline.


----------



## HazzaGrazza (Jun 22, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> The popularity of a recovery suit is a bit of a mystery to me, especially if there are no visible stitches. Over the years I've had many cats & kittens spayed (flank), none have needed one. Neither did Tia after a caesarean last year, which of course was midline.


Nola has a couple of external stitches and unfortunately theyre not dissolvable either. It's either the suit or the cone, otherwise she's biting and pulling at the stitches at any given opportunity. I find the suit the better option


----------

